# Lands End Forum Popularity



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

It seems to me that there has been a noticeable increase of late in mentions and appearances of Lands End items in the forum. From chinos, to flannels, to tweed, to sweaters, jackets, belts, and the occasional OCBD (Hyde Park usually). I have always viewed LE as a reliable source for certain basics at a decent value. Seeing all these recent LE mentions, I couldn't help but recall a thread earlier this year, in which 32rollandrock excoriated me for recommending LE to a forum newbie seeking some advice on assembling a basic work wardrobe. Granted, the thread - from which I've excerpted below - was posted in the Fashion, rather than Trad, Forum. Still, given what I'm seeing from several forum members lately, I feel like my recommendation wasn't too off base, after all. 


Originally Posted by FLCracka 
"I would recommend you check out mail order retailer Lands End (landsend.com). Very reasonably priced, decent quality, classicly styled (for the most part) men's business and business casual clothing. You really can't get too off track there."

Originally Posted by 32rollandrock
"I cannot stress how strongly I disagree with this. Friends don't let friends buy from Lands End. The man is willing to shop from thrifts, where you can get mint condition wares from BB, Paul Stuart, etc. and you're suggesting that he buy new "stuff" from Lands End? Same thing for Joseph A. Bank. He sounds like a guy who wants to build a quality wardrobe that will stand the test of time. He doesn't need to be buying from bottom-tier retailers. There is a reason why the OP sees a lot of LE at thrift stores. It is, in fact, common as muck, and about the same quality."


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

Good people can disagree in strong terms.

And Lands' End has had stronger fall merchandise than the last few years.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I try to avoid outright dismissing any particular firm. Some I like better than others, and find more to like about, but even the worst among them can offer something of value, even a gem, now and then. For example, J. Crew is mostly a miss with me these days, but once in a while, I find a decent sweater or shirt, and I often go to them for chinos. 

Lands' End is hit or miss. I loved last summer's madras shirts, and I think a lot of their trousers are great deals. I'm not so big on their other shirts, and their sweaters leave me unimpressed. 

But, you know, there's good and bad in everythng. There's a lot from Brooks Brothers I'd never want to wear.


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

I love Lands End's madras, chinos, and sportshirts.


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

Some things are hard to thrift, and therefore must be purchased new. OCBDs and blazers are in high enough abundance that I rarely purchase outside of secondary channels (ebay, thrifts), but to get that exact fit in the right color in the right size of trousers? Might need to shop new, and with all that money you are saving by thrifting it won't hurt the bank too much. I've been searching for a nice pair of wool trousers in my size for over a YEAR at the thrifts, and haven't found one yet. I might need to pick them up from somewhere like Land's End or J.Crew on sale, unless I can source from one of the higher tier brands during the post-Christmas sales.

I wouldn't say it's a bad value when you are picking up LE stuff that looks good on you on sale. Maybe hard to justify some of the full prices, but given their _frequent_ sales and deals, that's not something we have to worry about so much.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

FLCracka said:


> Seeing all these recent LE mentions, I couldn't help but recall a thread earlier this year, in which 32rollandrock excoriated me for recommending LE to a forum newbie seeking some advice on assembling a basic work wardrobe.


Consider the source....

Not only do I wear some LE items, so does Billax, Popinjay, Patrick, and quite a few other folks here. That's plenty of endorsement for me.

EDIT: I'll add this. Just because ONE PERSON doesn't care for a brand or style doesn't mean it's "muck" or bad or a waste of money. There are other opinions and viewpoints out there, which makes no single person the ultimate authority on menswear.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Duvel wears some LE items.


----------



## yoshi (Nov 13, 2014)

For pants, I am a somewhat odd 30/30.25. I like my pants cuffed. That means either I find something in 30/32 or 30/34 which are pretty rare and have them taken up. Or I buy from LE who do a very reliable job of getting the length right and do the cuffing for free. I have a couple pairs of BB wool trousers in the rotation. But I have to buy them unfinished and pay to have them cuffed and argue with the tailor "Yes, I really want no break on these. No, I don't think 1.75" cuffs are excessive." Etc. Finding trousers on eBay that work for me has yet to happen.

On top of the trousers, I really like the madras offerings they have had going back to 2011. By August I can pick up madras shirts for $20. Their polo shirts are similar. I especially like the polos because they have no logo. I used to love their OCBDs. Now that the Hyde Park is the only must-iron option, I tend to stick with the BB post-Christmas sale when I can get 3 for $50.71 each, or whatever it is.


----------



## Andersdad (Oct 23, 2006)

Over half of my closet is lands end. My wife and I hit their big sale in Dodgeville every summer.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

gamma68 said:


> Consider the source....
> 
> Not only do I wear some LE items, so does Billax, Popinjay, Patrick, and quite a few other folks here. That's plenty of endorsement for me.
> 
> EDIT: I'll add this. Just because ONE PERSON doesn't care for a brand or style doesn't mean it's "muck" or bad or a waste of money. There are other opinions and viewpoints out there, which makes no single person the ultimate authority on menswear.


Good point. After all, lots of people wear Lands End, don't they? Lands End--sounds kind of like a cliff, doesn't it? The kind lemmings go over.

Look. If you or anyone wants to wear cheaply produced clothes made in far-off Asian sweatshops, that is your business and preference. Part of my disdain for LE lies in how far the brand has fallen--their saddle shoulder shetlands were once top notch, and I once had a LE garment bag that was rugged as all get-out. I would still own it if I hadn't chanced across a Gokey for a song. But it's not like that anymore, and it hasn't been for a very long time. I gave up on LE years ago and see no point in going back. Do they make stuff that looks good? Sure. Club Room also looks good. So does American Living. I won't wear that stuff either because it tends not to be well made and so won't last as long as stuff from other companies. At some point, closet space becomes an issue, and when you reach that point, it starts sinking in that you are better off using that limited space for high-quality stuff. Does anyone seriously dispute that Bills are superior to LE? If that's the case--and presuming that fit isn't an issue--then why would anyone wear LE instead of Bills? If LE is such great stuff, why does it have zero flip value?


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

yoshi said:


> For pants, I am a somewhat odd 30/30.25. I like my pants cuffed. That means either I find something in 30/32 or 30/34 which are pretty rare and have them taken up. Or I buy from LE who do a very reliable job of getting the length right and do the cuffing for free. I have a couple pairs of BB wool trousers in the rotation. But I have to buy them unfinished and pay to have them cuffed and argue with the tailor "Yes, I really want no break on these. No, I don't think 1.75" cuffs are excessive." Etc. Finding trousers on eBay that work for me has yet to happen.
> 
> On top of the trousers, I really like the madras offerings they have had going back to 2011. By August I can pick up madras shirts for $20. Their polo shirts are similar. I especially like the polos because they have no logo. I used to love their OCBDs. *Now that the Hyde Park is the only must-iron option, I tend to stick with the BB post-Christmas sale when I can get 3 for $50.71 each, or whatever it is.*


This appears to be the typical justification for patronizing LE: It costs less than BB et al. As stated in my earlier post, I'd rather pay a bit more and get better quality. You know what the Chinese say about only crying once...


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

adoucett said:


> Some things are hard to thrift, and therefore must be purchased new. OCBDs and blazers are in high enough abundance that I rarely purchase outside of secondary channels (ebay, thrifts), but to get that exact fit in the right color in the right size of trousers? Might need to shop new, and with all that money you are saving by thrifting it won't hurt the bank too much. *I've been searching for a nice pair of wool trousers in my size for over a YEAR at the thrifts, and haven't found one yet.* I might need to pick them up from somewhere like Land's End or J.Crew on sale, unless I can source from one of the higher tier brands during the post-Christmas sales.
> 
> I wouldn't say it's a bad value when you are picking up LE stuff that looks good on you on sale. Maybe hard to justify some of the full prices, but given their _frequent_ sales and deals, that's not something we have to worry about so much.


And who's to say that you will have better luck finding trousers that fit properly if you shop at LE? Maybe they will, maybe they won't--some folks just have trouble finding the right fit and have to shop around quite a bit. I also rarely find trousers in my size at thrifts, so I buy trousers that do fit on eBay and the exchange. They cost less than LE and are higher quality.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

^ And yet, you never post pics...


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Topsider said:


> ^ And yet, you never post pics...


And what does that have to do with anything? Are you saying that you'd like to see closeups of my trousers?


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

I used to buy from Lands' End quite a bit. It was the next step up from thrifting in terms of price and I was at a point in my sartorial journey where low price and large quantities were still more important than fit, quality etc. I rarely purchase from them now. I only follow the sales because my son's school uniforms come from LE.

It's important to note that there has been a pretty large influx of new, younger members to the forum who are new to dressing well. For them, LE is a great way to overhaul their closets quickly and for little money. I think this is perfectly fine as long as it's clear that they are purchasing lower quality items. I know from experience that the collar on a Hyde Park won't last more than a year or so before it's shredded and needs to be turned. The fabric will eventually wear through at the collar buttons and the body will be junk in a fraction of the time it takes a BB OCBD to do the same. I know this from experience but newer members don't. I think that's the reasoning behind 32's comments and it's important to state that caveat if you choose to recommend LE products.

That being said, not all LE products are junk. I like they're silk knit ties and I still have a couple of Highlander twill shirts, sadly, no longer made, that have worn well.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

These are all good points for not shopping at LE. However, I don't think there's anything wrong with buying something cheaper that might not last as long. I find their trousers to wear quite well, for example, and the fit is right, very traditional, and I find options on LE that, for the price, are hard to find anywhere else.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

hardline_42 said:


> .....It's important to note that there has been a pretty large influx of new, younger members to the forum who are new to dressing well. *For them, LE is a great way to overhaul their closets quickly and for little money.* I think this is perfectly fine as long as it's clear that they are purchasing lower quality items.....


That was exactly the context in which I made my initial recommendation, that was summarily crapped all over.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

hardline_42 said:


> I used to buy from Lands' End quite a bit. It was the next step up from thrifting in terms of price and I was at a point in my sartorial journey where low price and large quantities were still more important than fit, quality etc. I rarely purchase from them now. I only follow the sales because my son's school uniforms come from LE.
> 
> It's important to note that there has been a pretty large influx of new, younger members to the forum who are new to dressing well. For them, LE is a great way to overhaul their closets quickly and for little money. I think this is perfectly fine as long as it's clear that they are purchasing lower quality items. I know from experience that the collar on a Hyde Park won't last more than a year or so before it's shredded and needs to be turned. The fabric will eventually wear through at the collar buttons and the body will be junk in a fraction of the time it takes a BB OCBD to do the same. I know this from experience but newer members don't. I think that's the reasoning behind 32's comments and it's important to state that caveat if you choose to recommend LE products.
> 
> That being said, not all LE products are junk. I like they're silk knit ties and I still have a couple of Highlander twill shirts, sadly, no longer made, that have worn well.


This is the most articulate reasoning presented to date to support why LE products aren't the _absolute best_ available in all categories. But, as you state, it doesn't mean that _all _their offerings are junk.

As I stated above, there are many _experienced _and well-dressed gentlemen here who wear LE. Their WAYWT posts speak for themselves.

Fit is obviously a prime consideration for any clothing choice. For me, LE khakis/chinos provide a better fit than any other brand I've tried (and I've tried BB, Orvis, JD, RL and Bills). Yes, better than Bills. I have a pair of Bills, and while it has better fabric and construction, I still prefer the fit I get from my LE chinos. I expect to get decent mileage out of them.

LE is simply my chino preference at the moment. Others may have a different preference. You might find Ralph Lauren Polo gives you the perfect fit. YMMV.


----------



## alkydrinker (Apr 24, 2012)

gamma68 said:


> Fit is obviously a prime consideration for any clothing choice. For me, LE khakis/chinos provide a better fit than any other brand I've tried (and I've tried BB, Orvis, JD, RL and Bills). Yes, better than Bills. I have a pair of Bills, and while it has better fabric and construction, I still prefer the fit I get from my LE chinos. I expect to get decent mileage out of them.
> .


+1, but for me LE nails the fit in both pants and shirts. And, miraculously, LE offers both dress shirts and the alpha sized sport shirt in a size that fits me perfect (Tailored fit 15.5/36 & Tailored fit medium tall). I know there is better stuff to be had in fabric and construction, but I still feel like that LE exceeds most common mall stuff in those aspects. So, needless to say, I have a lot of LE shirts and pants as well as a couple sweaters, although I haven't bothered with much of their other stuff such as tailored jackets, outerwear, etc.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I figure if I like it, what's wrong with it? There's a lot of LE I like, a lot I don't like. I pick and choose from LE as much as I do with any other place I shop.


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

I like the LE linen pants that I bought from STP. Are they the best ever made? Probably not, but nothing in my closet falls into that category.

If something that they makes fits you well, you like it, and the price is right - pull the trigger.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Exactly. I doubt much in my closet qualifies as the best ever made. I don't know that I want to get so obsessed about my clothing that that has to be a determining factor.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

FLCracka said:


> That was exactly the context in which I made my initial recommendation, that was summarily crapped all over.


LE may, in fact, be a quick-and-dirty (and cheap) way to get a lot of stuff quickly. In my estimation, buying a lot of stuff quickly to build a wardrobe is not a good idea, although most, if not all, of us have done that. Inevitably, you end up spending a lot of money that you should not have spent on clothes that either don't get worn or wear out before their time. Patience is a virtue.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

32rollandrock said:


> LE may, in fact, be a quick-and-dirty (and cheap) way to get a lot of stuff quickly. In my estimation, buying a lot of stuff quickly to build a wardrobe is not a good idea, although most, if not all, of us have done that. Inevitably, you end up spending a lot of money that you should not have spent on clothes that either don't get worn or wear out before their time. Patience is a virtue.


Rock, this is a hard lesson to teach, try as we might. For many guys who have no foundation in their wardrobes at all, "quick and dirty" is the only option for dressing appropriately. A single BB OCBD does nothing for a wardrobe if you don't have anything to pair it with. What I do think is a waste is loading up on a ton of LE stuff because it's on sale (unless you never plan on upgrading). Buy the basics you need to get by and start replacing them with better options as needed.


----------



## tigerpac (Jan 23, 2014)

In somewhat more general terms but a related observation, I find it odd that so many (a vocal minority perhaps?) people are so snobby about suits on here and how you need to get XYZ and spend 2k, 3k (or whatever it is) to get a good one but then turn around and talk about how great their $17.50 chinese made shirts are from abc store.

Maybe its just two factions on the boards here. Not advocating for or against either just always find it odd.


----------



## wwilson (Jul 13, 2012)

If LE = Offshore and PRL = Offshore and BB = Offshore and LLB = Offshore, then shouldn't LE = PRL = BB = LLB?

I have all this in my closet along with many USA-made vintage articles from each of the fore-mentioned companies. I am guilty of using rewards points for LE gift cards and loading up with large volumes of new clothes coming to my doorstep. I am also guilty of feeling that tinge of disappointment after 6 months of wear and tear on some of these items. Granted, although I have several LE items that are die-hards, these days I'm spending more time hunting down the older US products in the staples of my wardrobe. SWMBO currently has some LE en route...


----------



## Jman9599 (Dec 23, 2013)

LE chinos are great. Their chinese made chinos are a 3rd of the cost of BB's chinese made chinos and last just as long.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I think we also have to examine our assumption that made overseas is necessarily "bad." It's not always true that a factory overseas is an awful sweat shop. While it's true that it means these jobs are not kept in this country, it's also true that we probably won't reverse this situation just because we don't like it. It also does not mean that a product is necessarily of less quality than an equivalent made in the United States.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

LE just fits me well. The chinos for example- Ralph Lauren chinos fit me decently, but I can't get fit consistency to save my life, even with the same fit. I tried Bills, but they ended up waaaay too baggy for me, even in the M3. The M1 Christmas cords and the M2 black watch wool Bills that I have are great, but I had to drop pretty significant money on each to get them to fit me- I got them at a good discount initially, but with tailoring expenses, they've ended up much closer to retail. Which is fine, because I'm not going to find those pants anywhere else, but I can't afford to do that on every pair of chinos I buy. Once I figured out that the traditional fit Lighthouse chinos worked for me, I picked up a ton at significant discount and get the impression that I'll be able to wear them a long time. Fit is key. I can spend all the money I want on something like Bills, but if they don't fit me well, it doesn't matter how good the quality is. 

Like others have said though, I go to different brands for different things. I'm loyal to Lands End for summer shirts/clothing (madras), and I'm loyal to LL Bean for winter shirts/clothing (flannel). Brooks is my new destination for shirts, and most of my bow ties are Beau Ties Ltd and Brooks 346. I'm partial to Talbott for neckties, chinos were Ralph Lauren but are now Lands End, etc and so forth. 

I know now this was rambling, but point being, I think LE does several things well that fit me very well and at a great price, so I'm loyal to them for those things.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

Didn't Sears buy Lands End? For those that like it, do you like the older stuff only or is the new stuff still quality? 

This is is a serious question. I have never purchased anything from them. But, my mother and stepmother used to like it a lot. But, they said the quality has gone down in recents years. But, they are getting crotchety in their old age so who knows.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

As luck would have it, I am wearing--gasp--an LE must-iron button-down shirt today (I still have a few floating around, which are rarely used--I don't think I've worn one in months, maybe more than a year). It was made in India and is perfectly fine, but not for much longer. A hole is developing in the back of the collar. The fabric is thin--it feels half the weight of a BB OCBD. They paid attention in the design. All the details in terms of collar length and so forth are fine--the bottom button hole on the front placket is horizontally oriented, for example. But it is a cheap shirt, and it ironed like a cheap shirt and it feels like a cheap shirt when I wear it. If I wanted a disposable shirt, I would wear this. If I wanted, and in fact I do want, a shirt that is substantive and will still be around two or three years from now, I'll stick with BB. And when you price out what a BB shirt costs on sale versus what LE charges, it's a no brainer. For the amount of wear you'll get, I think you're probably money ahead buying BB.

One thing I like about BB shirts. I rarely see threads where people ask "How's the quality?" Because we know what we're getting. With LE and so many other brands, one of the first questions that often gets asked, or is addressed without asking, is, "How's the quality?" I think that says a lot.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Ideal situation for land's end is someone just starting to dress better and starting from scratch. Say, a student who's just entering the job market or someone who just lost a ton of weight. You have your options of sizes and fits plus you can return them for other sizes as need be. Sure, jumping in feet-first isn't the best idea but at least with Lands' End you're not out a ton once you figure out what you really like/need. In the six to eighteen months I'd expect their clothes to last you can shop the sales, learn to thrift and eBay, and replace things with better quality options as the need and opportunity arises. Oh, and the needlepoint belt I have from them is significantly better quality than my Smathers and Branson for around 1/20th the price if I'm remembering correctly (~$5 vs ~$180). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I don't see my LE items as stop-gap measures until I can get better. As OF says, fit is key, and I find that I like the fit of LE chinos better than the other options I've tried, including Bills. All this is rather moot, anyway. One wears what one likes to wear.


----------



## my19 (Nov 11, 2009)

Nobleprofessor said:


> Didn't Sears buy Lands End? For those that like it, do you like the older stuff only or is the new stuff still quality?
> 
> This is is a serious question. I have never purchased anything from them. But, my mother and stepmother used to like it a lot. But, they said the quality has gone down in recents years. But, they are getting crotchety in their old age so who knows.


Sears bought Lands End but spun it off as a separate company about a year ago.

I really liked Lands End's OCBDs a decade or two ago. And the few Hyde Parks I still have are nice shirts. I like the fit of their chinos -- on sale they're hard to beat for the price. But I suspect the good old days are long past for LE.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

FLCracka said:


> It seems to me that there has been a noticeable increase of late in mentions and appearances of Lands End items in the forum. From chinos, to flannels, to tweed, to sweaters, jackets, belts, and the occasional OCBD (Hyde Park usually). I have always viewed LE as a reliable source for certain basics at a decent value. Seeing all these recent LE mentions, I couldn't help but recall a thread earlier this year, in which 32rollandrock excoriated me for recommending LE to a forum newbie seeking some advice on assembling a basic work wardrobe. Granted, the thread - from which I've excerpted below - was posted in the Fashion, rather than Trad, Forum. Still, given what I'm seeing from several forum members lately, I feel like my recommendation wasn't too off base, after all.
> 
> Originally Posted by FLCracka
> "I would recommend you check out mail order retailer Lands End (landsend.com). Very reasonably priced, decent quality, classicly styled (for the most part) men's business and business casual clothing. You really can't get too off track there."
> ...


Smug much?


----------



## gerryz (Nov 14, 2014)

I agree - I see nothing wrong with some of the LE items. I certainly wouldn't look down on anyone for wearing anything from LE (or anything else for that matter). Maybe some can't afford some of the more expensive items others here have, or they just don't prioritize them in the same way. I'll give anyone credit for at least trying to look better than the baggy jeans and sweatshirt crowd regardless of how much they spend. I know - I guess I'm looking down on the jeans and sweatshirt crowd. Oh well...


----------



## RT-Bone (Nov 12, 2013)

Some people like Lands' End, some people don't. Big deal.

I personally have a decent amount of clothing from there (though I am selective on what I'll buy from them), and I really haven't had too many issues with quality/longevity. I also don't expect a shirt to last 20 years, but maybe that's just me. In addition, I'm very careful in how I launder my clothing, so perhaps I get some extra wear out of items. 

I can afford more expensive brands, but what I get from Lands' End suits me fine, thus far. So, the way I see it, I'm saving some bucks. If there comes a time where I realize an upgrade in quality is necessary, I'm game.


----------



## Eric W S (Jun 6, 2012)

Nicely played L-Field.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

We're fighting over Lands' End. I feel like a mean girl.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Duvel said:


> We're fighting over Lands' End. I feel like a mean girl.


On Wednesdays we wear pink OCBDs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Reuben said:


> On Wednesdays we wear pink OCBDs.


I wish there was an applause emoticon on here, because I feel this statement makes one necessary.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## colorvision (Aug 7, 2014)

alkydrinker said:


> +1, but for me LE nails the fit in both pants and shirts. And, miraculously, LE offers both dress shirts and the alpha sized sport shirt in a size that fits me perfect (Tailored fit 15.5/36 & Tailored fit medium tall). I know there is better stuff to be had in fabric and construction, but I still feel like that LE exceeds most common mall stuff in those aspects. So, needless to say, I have a lot of LE shirts and pants as well as a couple sweaters, although I haven't bothered with much of their other stuff such as tailored jackets, outerwear, etc.


The size MT shirts are also a perfect fit for me, and that size is not easy to find on ebay or thrift. The Madras shirts are made of nice fabric and well constructed, and I see no reason to downgrade them because they're made in India.


----------



## alkydrinker (Apr 24, 2012)

I would like to throw a parade for the people at LE who designed the "Tailored Fit" patterns .


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

colorvision said:


> The size MT shirts are also a perfect fit for me, and that size is not easy to find on ebay or thrift. The Madras shirts are made of nice fabric and well constructed, and I see no reason to downgrade them because they're made in India.


I like LE. The stuff is not as good as Brooks, but that's ok. I can't afford to shop exclusively from Brooks--that's just a fact--and all of the items I've purchased from LE have been fine. I'm wearing a Hyde Park right now and am tempted to buy more for winter wear as perfect layering pieces beneath sweaters. I like LE madras, LE Canvas jeans (USA made), LE pants. I buy swim suits and rash guards from LE, and I've bought my kids tons of stuff from them. Basically, I trust LE not to make junk, and I find that their 'tailored' fit clothes fit me quite well.

Someone who dressed exclusively out of the LE catalogue would be well dressed, assuming it all fit. I have a young colleague at work who wears new LE clothes (including tailored clothes) combined with thrifted pieces from higher end brands like Brooks, and he's one of the sharpest dressers I know. No one would ever see him and say, "oh, that's just LE&#8230;" I only know because we talk about it.

I'd buy more of their dress shirts if it weren't for problems with curling collar tips that I've had, and the paucity of must-iron and spread collar options (the spread collar takes care of the tip curling&#8230;as does button down). That said, there are still plenty of LE shirts in my rotation, and that will remain the case for some time to come.


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

tigerpac said:


> In somewhat more general terms but a related observation, I find it odd that so many (a vocal minority perhaps?) people are so snobby about suits on here and how you need to get XYZ and spend 2k, 3k (or whatever it is) to get a good one but then turn around and talk about how great their $17.50 chinese made shirts are from abc store.
> 
> Maybe its just two factions on the boards here. Not advocating for or against either just always find it odd.


I think this is because no company out there sells inexpensive sack sport coats and suits, but plenty that do the other stuff cheap.


----------



## Jman9599 (Dec 23, 2013)

Lands end definitely last more than 6-12 month. You know what doesn't? The Brooks advantage chino. 8 months tops. The Brooks OCBD Is about the only thing I buy anymore from them.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

I think that with regard to expensive versus cheap, I'm more willing to go up-scale if I only need one or a few of an item. So, chinos. I don't need more than, say, two. So I have one JD and one Bills. I placed an order for a third JD as part of JD's recent kickstarted campaign.

Dress shirts, on the other hand, I need a bunch of. I can't just have 2 or 3 'exquisite' pieces. So I'm quite willing to go LE, which I think does the job.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

colorvision said:


> The Madras shirts are made of nice fabric and well constructed, and I see no reason to downgrade them because they're made in India.


I consider "made in India" tagging to be a positive when madras is concerned


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

orange fury said:


> I consider "made in India" tagging to be a positive when madras is concerned


I don't care whether a shirt is made in India or Switzerland or Timbuktu. All I know is, the LE made-in-India shirt I'm wearing today is a cheap piece of you-know-what.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

32rollandrock said:


> I don't care whether a shirt is made in India or Switzerland or Timbuktu. All I know is, the LE made-in-India shirt I'm wearing today is a cheap piece of you-know-what.


I've never owned any of their other shirts, so I can only speak from experience on the madras ones. I did handle a Sail Rigger shirt at a Sears a while back- it was okay, but I don't know that I'd own one.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Duvel said:


> These are all good points for not shopping at LE. However, I don't think there's anything wrong with buying something cheaper that might not last as long. I find their trousers to wear quite well, for example, and the fit is right, very traditional, and I find options on LE that, for the price, are hard to find anywhere else.


Well, it depends why it won't last as long. I don't spend a ton of money on socks because I have two dogs that enjoy eating them. They often wear out prematurely regardless of quality because someone went fishing for lunch in the hamper.

On the other hand, if you have a $70 pair of pants that will pill and only last two years, versus a $140 pair of pants that won't pill and will last 4 years, technically you're making out the same monetarily. But I think there is an intangible quality to wearing the pants that last 4 years. They become more comfortable over time, you get to know them, you learn what works with them, how best to wear them, etc.

And they develop "patina" or whatever it is people are always going on about. Isn't that what we're all about here? Patina?


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Eric W S said:


> Nicely played L-Field.


L-Field. That's funny...and appropriate.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

orange fury said:


> I've never owned any of their other shirts, so I can only speak from experience on the madras ones. I did handle a Sail Rigger shirt at a Sears a while back- it was okay, but I don't know that I'd own one.


I'm surprised Mr. Know It All (whose post you're replying to above) claims to be wearing a LE shirt, since he's expressed such bitter disdain of the brand.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

hardline_42 said:


> I think this is perfectly fine as long as it's clear that they are purchasing lower quality items. I know from experience that the collar on a Hyde Park won't last more than a year or so before it's shredded and needs to be turned. The fabric will eventually wear through at the collar buttons and the body will be junk in a fraction of the time it takes a BB OCBD to do the same. I know this from experience but newer members don't. I think that's the reasoning behind 32's comments and it's important to state that caveat if you choose to recommend LE products...


This has _*not *_been my experience at all. My LE dress shirts and casual shirts have held up to years of washing, and so have my chinos. While I've occasionally purchased something I've been displeased with, for the most part LE offers very good quality to price ratios. I also purchase from many other retailers (e.g. O'Connell's, Brooks Brothers, Allen Edmonds, Alden, etc.) and have had similar results (except for O'Connell's - no disappointments yet!).


----------



## TheoProf (Dec 17, 2012)

Agree with Tiger here. This has been my experience as well. Additionally, Lands End stands behind their product in a way that very few others do.


----------



## Charles Dana (Nov 20, 2006)

I will belatedly join this discussion by making one negative comment about Lands' End and two positive comments.

1. Lands' End buttondown shirts used to have excellent collar rolls. A couple of years ago, the geniuses in charge of shirt design at Lands' End shortened the collar points, thereby destroying the roll and giving the collars an odd, unflattering look. This is not news to a lot of us.

I wasn't thrilled about having to stop buying Hyde Park OCBDs due to the dumb new collar. Knowing that my plea would fall on deaf ears, but wanting to needle Lands' End a little bit for taking a good thing and making it a not-so-good thing, I sent an e-mail to Lands' End asking them to please bring back the former collar, inasmuch as the new collar was lousy. In response, I received a polite little nothing of an e-mail stating that my concerns, for which Lands' End was very thankful, would be forwarded to the appropriate area for review. That's exactly the type of fluff I was expecting, but no matter--I had inflicted my tiny jab. That was about a year ago.

Then about four months ago, I decided to give Lands' End one more jab of the needle before dropping the subject forever. I sent them an e-mail again explaining how important the collar roll was to an OCBD. I also said that I would like to know if LE was going to bring back the good collar roll or stay with the stupid collar roll. I told LE not to tell me they were "forwarding" my inquiry to the higher-ups; we are well past the forwarding stage and are now at the decision stage. So, what's the answer? Good old collar or bad new collar? Shortly thereafter, I got the word: in order to "remain relevant," LE has no plans to bring back the former collar roll. 

Oh well, I had my fun and now the needle has been retired.

Now two good things about Lands' End:

1. LE briefs are still offered in numerical waist sizes. For years, I wore Ralph Lauren briefs. The size 32 fit me perfectly. They were comfortable and lasted a long time. Then the knuckleheads at Polo switched to alpha sizing. Thanks a lot--the "S" is too small and the "M" is too big. So I took a gamble and, for the first time, ordered briefs from LE: size 32. Perfect. And soft and comfortable. LE will probably go to alpha sizing one of these days because that's the trend with underwear, so I've been stocking up.

2. Every once in awhile, LE comes up with a winner. A real must-have. About two years or 18 months ago, they had Baird McNutt Irish linen shirts. I bought a few. Nice. Around the same time, they offered cotton/linen shirts in a gingham pattern--I purchased one in green and one in blue. Beautiful shirts. I haven't seen anything this year that I really, really want, but I wouldn't be surprised if something fine makes an appearance sooner or later.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Tiger said:


> This has _*not *_been my experience at all. My LE dress shirts and casual shirts have held up to years of washing, and so have my chinos. While I've occasionally purchased something I've been displeased with, for the most part LE offers very good quality to price ratios. I also purchase from many other retailers (e.g. O'Connell's, Brooks Brothers, Allen Edmonds, Alden, etc.) and have had similar results (except for O'Connell's - no disappointments yet!).


I don't doubt that it's possible to get perfectly serviceable garments from them. That just goes to show you the inconsistencies that can be expected from batch to batch when they switch overseas suppliers. Again, I think there is definitely a place for LE goods. Personally, the potential savings are no longer worth it for me when compared to the compromises required. And, this is coming from someone who was a very vocal defender of Lands' End the first few years I was on this forum. If you like LE, by all means continue buying their stuff. You won't be poorly dressed by any means. But you can't compare the quality of a current Hyde Park against the likes of Garland Shirt Factory OCBDs from Brooks or Ratio, Mercer or Gitman.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

gamma68 said:


> I'm surprised Mr. Know It All (whose post you're replying to above) claims to be wearing a LE shirt, since he's expressed such bitter disdain of the brand.


Dude. What is your problem? Seriously. You need to take a pill. Or do what you've said you would do umpteen times and just ignore stuff you don't like. Or whatever.

If you want to continue having this feud in public, OK, well, I guess we'll continue having this feud in public. But seriously. Cut the drama and get over your damn self. It ain't cool no more.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

On Wednesdays, we wear pink Lands' End Hyde Park OCBDs.


----------



## rsgordon (Dec 6, 2012)

I hit a "jackpot" of five blue LE OCBDs and three white from the same thrift for just $2 each so I grabbed them all. They are made in Costa Rica and are much shoddier than my cheapest BB shirts and much thinner (I would guess even 1/3 the material or even less). I also find that the sleeves seem to have shrunk significantly considering the label. Do I just have the crappiest ones ever or are the Hyde Park shirts much different?

As a side note - I don't hate them at all and I wear them often.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

hardline_42 said:


> I don't doubt that it's possible to get perfectly serviceable garments from them. That just goes to show you the inconsistencies that can be expected from batch to batch when they switch overseas suppliers. Again, I think there is definitely a place for LE goods. Personally, the potential savings are no longer worth it for me when compared to the compromises required. And, this is coming from someone who was a very vocal defender of Lands' End the first few years I was on this forum. If you like LE, by all means continue buying their stuff. You won't be poorly dressed by any means. But you can't compare the quality of a current Hyde Park against the likes of Garland Shirt Factory OCBDs from Brooks or Ratio, Mercer or Gitman.


I certainly understand your points - especially about the switching of suppliers. As mentioned previously, I wear many other retailers' products; while I am fortunate enough to have everything I need, and can afford to purchase the things I want, I am not a careless or ignorant consumer.

The brands you mentioned are not without flaws. Many complain of Gitman shrinkage, and my Brooks OCBDs shrink enough that I have to size up in the neck (often have sloppy needlework, too). Mercer shirts are triple the cost of LE (and have a full cut that would envelop a smaller person), so naturally there should be a difference. I'll say this - the last two Hyde Parks I purchased were very soft (very Brooks-like!), traditional fit, and well-made (yes, I wish the collars were a bit wider, too). The recent cashmere sweaters are far better than a few years ago, and the supima cotton ones were identical to the Brooks version, at half the price. The casual buttondowns from LE have been pretty darn good, too, as have been the chinos. Recent ties have been disappointing, as have been some of the Brooks ties I've tried and Ben Silver regimentals (I generally stick with Sam Hober ties; far better than Brooks in every respect). Underwear is great, too, and far more reasonably priced than other retailers.

I think we error when making blanket statements about LE or any other retailer; it's more complicated than that. This is true of Brooks, L.L. Bean, and many other retailers. The products I've purchased and kept from LE haven't been compromises at all, and the ones that were lacking were returned - just like my disappointing Brooks purchases. (And when I purchased my last two suits, they were from O'Connell's - no compromise there, either!)


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

rsgordon said:


> I hit a "jackpot" of five blue LE OCBDs and three white from the same thrift for just $2 each so I grabbed them all. They are made in Costa Rica and are much shoddier than my cheapest BB shirts and much thinner (I would guess even 1/3 the material or even less). I also find that the sleeves seem to have shrunk significantly considering the label. Do I just have the crappiest ones ever or are the Hyde Park shirts much different? As a side note - I don't hate them at all and I wear them often.


Agreed - the Costa Rican-made shirts were definitely subpar; the Asian-made versions were far superior in every respect.


----------

